# ORYX against the backdrop of Namibian dunes..



## Ivan Muller (Nov 28, 2014)

I spend a few nights in Sesriem, Namibia earlier this year. I went to photograph the landscapes but every morning I found an Oryx or two juxtaposed against the most unusual backdrops.....more images and info here at: http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.com/2014/11/my-namibian-journey-part-two-5-nights.html


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi Ivan. 
Nice series of shots, having the Oryx in the shots certainly adds a sense of scale particularly in the third one,which is my favourite. 

Cheers, Graham


----------



## tayassu (Nov 29, 2014)

Very nice photographs, I especially love the first one!


----------



## sanj (Nov 29, 2014)

Well done Ivan.


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2014)

Very nice pictures Ivan. Well done.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 3, 2015)

Very nice. Two and three are my favorites.


----------



## krisbell (Oct 3, 2015)

A couple of similar shots of mine from the UAE...



Oryx Landscape by Kris Bell, on Flickr



Arabian Oryx (Oryx leucoryx) by Kris Bell, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 3, 2015)

krisbell said:


> A couple of similar shots of mine from the UAE...



Beautiful shots. I especially like the second picture. Well done, Kris.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 3, 2015)

@Krisbell - Those are fantastic! Love them both, but especially the second one.


----------

